
Introducing Page Speed - zen53
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/06/introducing-page-speed.html
======
lucumo
I just tried this. It has a lot of overlap with YSlow, but there are some
interesting extra rules in it, most notably a rule that finds inefficient CSS
selectors. That's kind of cool.

~~~
wysiwtf
These tools (like YSlow) are oh so interesting when your clients install them
in their browser and examine the site you built for them. Now, I'll get to
hear complaints that we used too many inefficient CSS selectors (and that
we're incompetent), ignoring the fact that a .0003 millisecond makes no
difference to the client's website. It's not Google's fault, but I just had to
sigh when I saw some of the rules (I'll expect a call by tomorrow haha). :-)

~~~
qhoxie
I could actually see it working in the other direction. Things like YSlow
highlight good technique in a (seemingly) objective way.

As for your issue, I would hope that if a client is savvy enough to check with
these tools, they could also understand when you tell them what is important
and what is not.

~~~
wizard_2
I find that my smartest clients have the capability of being the most annoying
but usually just demand more explanation out of me. And while sometimes they
take that to the extreme (where it's smarter to limit your interaction) its
usually for the best because in teaching I find I learn a lot more.

------
thorax
Was I the only person who was a little surprised that they didn't mention
YSlow by name? That strikes me as somewhat rude, though I know Yahoo and
Google aren't exactly best buddies.

 _Edit_ : Looks like some of the commenters there agree with me on that point.

------
m_eiman
One annoying thing with this thing is that it creates a bunch of dirs in your
home dir and dumps stuff in them when performing the analysis. Shouldn't they
put things like that in /tmp, if they need to store them at all?

~~~
lyime
Just noticed that, rather annoying.

------
icey
I look forward to seeing some comparisons of this to YSlow

~~~
brown9-2
Seems to have some overlap as mentioned in other comments - buy why the need
to compare the two? Why not just add both to your toolbox and gain the
features of both?

------
lyime
It looks really useful. Much more than Yslow, and Yslow is great too. I posted
an example <http://dodeja.posterous.com/762803> It even gives images that are
optimized and JS that is minified. Developers <3 Google

------
vivekamn
I also liked the specific action items. Like which exact css selector is
inefficient. Also liked it called out the exact images that could do with
compression, what % can be gained and even a sample compressed image!

------
ableal
You may also want to try this: <http://www.webpagetest.org/test>

Pretty charts, and pretty good diagnostic.

(Health warning: knowing how much junk is spewing down the wire from some
sites may turn your stomach ...)

------
jrnkntl
Anyone else finds it funny that Google releases a Firefox add-on?

------
sho
Wouldn't it be interesting if Google started applying a bias to search
results, pushing fast sites up the list?

I would definitely appreciate that option. I _hate_ slow web sites.

~~~
Ardit20
I think they do already have a bias towards faster websites, but as with
everything else with google it's only speculation as things constantly change
with these guys.

~~~
adw
I'm not sure Google needs to cook that book. People like faster websites, so
they'll get more link love, so they'll probably rise up of their own accord.

If I'm searching for something to link to - often a news story, if I'm writing
for the datablog we run - then I'm going to open five stories in tabs and
probably pick whichever one finishes loading fastest.

~~~
sho
Yes, I agree - I really value a fast-loading website, and am very annoyed if
the site I clicked on takes forever to load.

Your theory that it could happen naturally is interesting, but I don't see it
working in practise - ie, I don't notice any correllation between pagerank and
site response time. I am sure Google et al have the resources to measure it in
a reasonably non-game-able fashion; I'd certainly welcome such a development.

